# CCO and F&F



## dayroll (Jun 18, 2008)

So I went to MAC during the F&F sale over the weekend and to my CCO today. Here's What I got:







MAC:
Sheertone Shimmer Blush- Spaced Out
Splashproof Lash

CCO:
Digit e/s ($10)
Woodwinked e/s ($10)
Knight Divine e/s ($10)
3 shadesticks: beige-ing, corn, and penny ($11.75)
224 brush ($19.75)

When I went to the CCO last week they had sharkskin, but they didn't have it today, and I also bought fix + ($12), heirloom advanced brush set, and the basic travel brush set.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 18, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 18, 2008)

Cute stuff! 
I envyyy.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 18, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy the goods!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2008)

Do enjoy!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome haul!!!  I love Spaced Out!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 18, 2008)

nice haul!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 18, 2008)

great haul


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 18, 2008)

wow you found great deals at your cco! lucky!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice finds!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 19, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Coolios... your CCO has Woodwinked and some of the good shadesticks!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow nice find! I'm jealous of your CCO


----------



## ling07 (Jun 19, 2008)

great haul


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice! I wish my CCOs had that stuff - esp a 224!


----------



## dayroll (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_Nice! I wish my CCOs had that stuff - esp a 224!_

 
My CCO has so many brushes to choose from-even the 187 for $29.


----------



## lahlalove (Jun 20, 2008)

wow great haul! which cco is this? i think id like to go check it out


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 20, 2008)

Me too LOL. I see you're from SoCal, isn't it the one in Orange?


----------



## dayroll (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lahlalove* 

 
_wow great haul! which cco is this? i think id like to go check it out_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Me too LOL. I see you're from SoCal, isn't it the one in Orange?_

 
Nah, its the one in San Ysidro. South south south San Diego.

So if you're looking to go to TJ any time soon I suggest stopping by the Las Americas outlet


----------



## leena (Jun 20, 2008)

Everything is sooo nice!

I want 224 brush!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 20, 2008)

wow nice haul!


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice Haul! I love Woodwinked.


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## fattycat (Jul 12, 2008)

wow you found great deals !!! Love the 224


----------

